# Saitek Cyborg X einstellen?



## NOOKYN (13. März 2009)

Hallo, 

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand den Saitek Cyborg X hat und weiß, wie man diesen einstellt???

Wenn ich in der Steuerleiste bei Deadzones die Kalibrierung vornehme, speichert er diese nicht! Wie kann ich das denn machen, dass er die Einstellungen speichert???


----------



## fadade (13. März 2009)

Also ich habe den Saitek Cyborg Evo und kann auch keine Tasten programmieren, obwohl man das mit dem Treiber, den man sich auf der Herstellerwebsite runterladen kann, gehen sollte!!! 


vllt hast du mit diesem Treiber/Software ja mehr Glück...

Treiber + Software


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

Nach einem Treiber Update, ging es! Keine Ahnung wieso vorher nicht, naja hauptsache jetzt gehts


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

Echt?????

Sach ma pls, wie du das gemacht hast....weil bei mir funzts ja net


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

Habe einfach die mitgelieferten Treiber runtergehaun, und dann einfach die neuesten von der Saitek Homepage runtergeladen.

Nun klappt auch der Profileditor bestens.


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

dat mein ich ja: kann man im Profileditor iwwo einstellen, welche Saitek Device man programmieren will? (hab nämlich noch das Cyborg Keyboard...)


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

Also ich habe von Saitek nur den Cyborg X, und das Programm heißt auch x-tra Cyborg X zum einstellen ^^


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

bei mir heisst das iwwi SST-Software...

aber vllt isses ja Schicksal


----------



## ThoR65 (14. März 2009)

Bei Saitek gibt es eh nur Probleme. Die angebotenen Profildateien lassen sich nicht im Profileditor (SD6 Programming Software) öffnen. Weder bei mir (Cyborg Evo) noch bei 2 Kollegen (beide Saitek X52) lassen sich die Profile übertragen. Grund: Die neue Software kommt nicht mit dem alten Profil-Dateiformat zurecht. Und die alte Software läuft nicht unter Vista. Also muss man die Belegung im Spiel selbst vornehmen. Nur das in Spielen die Shift-Taste des Controllers nicht als solche erkannt wird. So gesehen ist Saitek in Sachen Controller absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------

